# yorkshire boys 19th March



## vig (Mar 5, 2009)

Smigger 78
23rd man
Tincup

Is 1015am ok for you boys on the 19th?


I will book 2 tee times in case anyone else wants in.
Room for more so if you do, PM me.


----------



## tincup (Mar 5, 2009)

That is fine by me
see you then
Craig


----------



## Smigger79 (Mar 5, 2009)

Really sorry but I've been put down to work next Thursday now. I wil try and see if I can get it covered tomorrow and let you know then. Fingers crossed 'cause I don't want to miss this.

Mick


----------



## tincup (Mar 5, 2009)

Smigger
the 19th is the week after next week
Craig


----------



## KeefG (Mar 5, 2009)

Where are you playing on the 19th?


----------



## tincup (Mar 5, 2009)

Mid yorkshire golf club, Vigs home course, 
send him a pm if you are interested
Craig


----------



## Smigger79 (Mar 6, 2009)

You're absolutely right which means I'm fine for the 19th at 10.15.

Mick


----------



## vig (Mar 6, 2009)

KeefG, are you in?

Bobmac, are you intersted?  less than an hour for you.

Anyone else?  It's not exclusive to the Yorkshire lads but there are plenty on.


----------



## tonecapone (Mar 6, 2009)

I can make one in 5 mins away no problem


----------



## KeefG (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll have to give the 19th a miss unfortunately 

Weekdays are a bit tricky for me, i've only got a few days annual leave left to take as i've booked all my holidays for this year already.

If you play any weekends though i can make the majority of those depending on the wife's shift at work.


----------



## vig (Mar 7, 2009)

So we have

Me
Tincup
Smigger79
23rdman
GJ bike
Tonecapone

Another 2?

Com'on folks.  Cerrunos Bobmac, not that far away
Toonarmy, Basher, Spoff, Parmo, etc..

I'm sure another two want to come.  take the plunge boys (and girls) you won't be disappointed


----------



## bobmac (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, I'm in


----------



## vig (Mar 7, 2009)

So we have

Me
Tincup
Smigger79
23rdman
GJ bike
Tonecapone 


Top man Bob 


so that's also Bobmac

Another 1 would make an even eight
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 7, 2009)

Girlfriend Jan [18 h/c] might play too. 
Will let you know by Monday


----------



## Basher (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry guys, 19ths a nono unfortunately.
Weekdays are hard to get off, normally have to try and give 3 years notice!!!
Shame, would have been nice to have a meet up and knock.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2009)

Jan can play too, if thats ok?


----------



## Beaker (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry I can't make it as can't get that day off! Only 3 of us in our office and one of them off so sadly i'll have to work, but am interested in future golf in Yorks!


----------



## toonarmy (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry guys, can't make it on that day.

Have a good one.


----------



## vig (Mar 9, 2009)

Jan can play too, if thats ok?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's ok.

Any more?

More the merrier.  I will book 3 tee times just in case


----------



## vig (Mar 10, 2009)

Vig
Tincup
Smigger79
23rdman
GJ bike
Tonecapone
Bobmac
Jan
		
Click to expand...

Any more of the Lancs/Lincs/Cheshire/Notts/Derbys,N.E. posters interested.  We are pretty central and easy to get to from Motorway network.  Less than an hour from Boro, Nott'ham, Manc etc..


----------



## vig (Mar 13, 2009)

Tee times are booked.
1st tee time 10.16.
I have booked 3 tee times so if more want to attend, they can.


----------



## tincup (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice one Vig
I will be aiming to get there for bout half 9ish so see you next thursday
Craig


----------



## Smigger79 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll aim for about 9.30 as well. See you then.
Mick


----------



## gjbike (Mar 13, 2009)

Top man Vig, see all the guys there about 9:30


----------



## vig (Mar 14, 2009)

How rude of me, HID has just asked if we are having butties.   
I forgot to ask.  So,,,  do you want me to sort some butties?


----------



## tincup (Mar 14, 2009)

How rude of me, HID has just asked if we are having butties.   
I forgot to ask.  So,,,  do you want me to sort some butties?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt say no


----------



## Smigger79 (Mar 14, 2009)

How rude of me, HID has just asked if we are having butties.   
I forgot to ask.  So,,,  do you want me to sort some butties?
		
Click to expand...

I'll have one if it's no trouble vig


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2009)

No ta


----------



## tonecapone (Mar 19, 2009)

Good day today vig thanks,Great friendly people good weather,good course,good food,will have to have a day at Pontefract if anyone wants to come,Thanks again cant wait for the next one.


----------



## vig (Mar 19, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it.  
It was nice to put a few more faces to names.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks again vig for arranging the game to day, really enjoyed playing with Craig,Bob and Jan and meeting the other guys from the forum, finished with level par 71 and that was with one seven and two sixs on the card. 
Good day was had by all.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Here here Gjbike.
Shame about the cold. I couldn't believe how tincup played in just a tee shirt. Brrrrr
Apologies to my playing partners for my play. Re-arrange these words
a played donkey Like I  
I must be getting old lol
Thanks again Vig for organising everything


----------



## tincup (Mar 19, 2009)

I would also like to express thanks to vig for organising it. I had a great day and my golf improved by the time I woke up a bit 
It was nice to meet some more forum members and I hope to meet some more in the near future and to attend as many meets as possible.


----------



## Smigger79 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cheers Vig, it was a good day and nice to put faces to some names.

Mick


----------



## TonyN (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone take any pics?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone take any pics?
		
Click to expand...

Vig took a few after the golf and just as the chips were being  served.


----------



## vig (Mar 23, 2009)

Tony

I have about 5 pics of the participants outside the clubhouse but with my track record of uploading them it could take a while


----------



## TonyN (Mar 23, 2009)

Get it over to Big H to shove in the mag!


----------

